# [SOLVED] kernel crash ecryptfs

## michael_

hi there , 

i 've a strange problem ...

after closing firefox, i get a kernel bug at fs/cryptfs/crypto.c:464

information about the enviroment:

kernel 3.8.13-gentoo (x86), also happened with 3.7er series ...

ecryptfs-utils:103 (~)

kernel message :

```

[  305.980431] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[  305.980627] kernel BUG at fs/ecryptfs/crypto.c:464!

[  305.980808] invalid opcode: 0000 [#1] PREEMPT SMP 

[  305.981015] Modules linked in: lm90 lib80211_crypt_ccmp ecryptfs dm_crypt dm_mod fuse snd_intel8x0m snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec ipw2200 ac97_bus snd_pcm libipw snd_page_alloc lib80211 acpi_cpufreq snd_timer 8139too mperf asus_laptop firewire_ohci mii input_polldev sparse_keymap

[  305.981215] Pid: 2204, comm: firefox Not tainted 3.8.13-gentoo #1 ASUSTeK Computer Inc.         A3G       /A3G       

[  305.981215] EIP: 0060:[<f8cb44d8>] EFLAGS: 00010246 CPU: 0

[  305.981215] EIP is at ecryptfs_encrypt_page+0x408/0x410 [ecryptfs]

[  305.981215] EAX: f323c500 EBX: f7546ec0 ECX: f8cbbea0 EDX: f3169f20

[  305.981215] ESI: 00000000 EDI: f323c65c EBP: ffffffff ESP: f3169dac

[  305.981215]  DS: 007b ES: 007b FS: 00d8 GS: 0033 SS: 0068

[  305.981215] CR0: 80050033 CR2: 9acf9000 CR3: 330ef000 CR4: 000007d0

[  305.981215] DR0: 00000000 DR1: 00000000 DR2: 00000000 DR3: 00000000

[  305.981215] DR6: ffff0ff0 DR7: 00000400

[  305.981215] Process firefox (pid: 2204, ti=f3168000 task=f30ea700 task.ti=f3168000)

[  305.981215] Stack:

[  305.981215]  f641de38 c117a297 f65db138 00000000 c1172edd 00000000 f65d3100 c117342e

[  305.981215]  f323c500 00000000 c1172edd f7546ec0 f65db138 f5c7cc00 f65d3100 f35334c8

[  305.981215]  f641de38 00000000 00000021 00000120 00000000 f3169e34 f34fc124 00000002

[  305.981215] Call Trace:

[  305.981215]  [<c117a297>] ? jbd2_journal_grab_journal_head+0x37/0x90

[  305.981215]  [<c1172edd>] ? jbd2_journal_dirty_metadata+0xdd/0x2f0

[  305.981215]  [<c117342e>] ? do_get_write_access+0x33e/0x590

[  305.981215]  [<c1172edd>] ? jbd2_journal_dirty_metadata+0xdd/0x2f0

[  305.981215]  [<c109e6e6>] ? find_get_pages_tag+0xc6/0x160

[  305.981215]  [<f8cb1e72>] ? ecryptfs_writepage+0x12/0x60 [ecryptfs]

[  305.981215]  [<c10a6638>] ? __writepage+0x8/0x30

[  305.981215]  [<c10a6a1b>] ? write_cache_pages+0x18b/0x340

[  305.981215]  [<c10a6630>] ? global_dirtyable_memory+0x80/0x80

[  305.981215]  [<c102e1e4>] ? __kunmap_atomic+0x34/0x90

[  305.981215]  [<c1118867>] ? __posix_lock_file+0x517/0x5f0

[  305.981215]  [<c159da4d>] ? _raw_spin_unlock+0xd/0x30

[  305.981215]  [<c10a6c08>] ? generic_writepages+0x38/0x60

[  305.981215]  [<c109fb69>] ? __filemap_fdatawrite_range+0x79/0x80

[  305.981215]  [<c109fb95>] ? filemap_fdatawrite+0x25/0x30

[  305.981215]  [<c109fbcf>] ? filemap_write_and_wait+0x2f/0x50

[  305.981215]  [<f8cb1b38>] ? ecryptfs_put_lower_file+0x38/0x60 [ecryptfs]

[  305.981215]  [<f8caf188>] ? ecryptfs_release+0x8/0x20 [ecryptfs]

[  305.981215]  [<c10d70ee>] ? __fput+0x7e/0x1d0

[  305.981215]  [<c104cfe1>] ? task_work_run+0x81/0xb0

[  305.981215]  [<c159e21f>] ? work_notifysig+0x24/0x29

[  305.981215]  [<c1590000>] ? calibrate_delay+0x379/0x42b

[  305.981215] Code: 47 14 c7 04 24 07 12 cc f8 89 44 24 08 b8 18 c0 cb f8 89 44 24 04 e8 28 cd ff ff 8b 57 14 8d 47 4c e8 ad 70 00 00 e9 82 fd ff ff <0f> 0b 8d b6 00 00 00 00 55 57 56 53 83 ec 74 89 44 24 24 8b 40

[  305.981215] EIP: [<f8cb44d8>] ecryptfs_encrypt_page+0x408/0x410 [ecryptfs] SS:ESP 0068:f3169dac

[  306.061104] ---[ end trace 2c7d30c1e2ac69cb ]---

[ 1323.568459] Valid eCryptfs headers not found in file header region or xattr region, inode 139236

```

emerge --info ecryptfs-utils

```

Portage 2.1.12.2 (default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.8.13-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.8.13-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_M_processor_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     1030000 total,    294024 free

KiB Swap:    2266108 total,   2266108 free

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 12 Jun 2013 16:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r3, 3.2.3-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ rsync://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ rsync://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apm bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome-keyring gnutls gpm gtk iconv ipv6 java jpeg lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nsplugin ogg opengl openmp openssl pam pango pcre pdf pmu png policykit ppds python qt3support readline sdl session spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l vorbis win32codecs wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xinerama xml xmlrpc xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_

default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_

TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

sys-fs/ecryptfs-utils-103 was built with the following:

USE="gpg gtk openssl pam python suid -doc -pkcs11 -tpm"

```

i've no clue what to do or to start.

Thanks for any recommendation/idea/hint  :Smile: 

greetings,

michael

----------

## michael_

Juan gave me the tip, to try firefox-bin, after merging it, the problem seems to be solved.

so i unmerged firefox-bin and rebooted the system.

no problems so far  :Smile: 

----------

